# Vitamix!!!!



## MissSJ (Oct 23, 2005)

We purchased a vitamix yesterday








Anyone care to share tips, tricks and favorite recipes?


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

WooHoo!! What model did you get?









I'm thinking of getting one, too!


----------



## MissSJ (Oct 23, 2005)

The 5200









We've already had a smoothie, soup and icecream yesterday. I'm sitting here now contemplating a green smoothie.


----------



## RunnerMommy (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm really considering one too! The boys are getting into green smoothies, but don't like how our blender leaves some chunks of greens so they have to chew their smoothies.







Have you tried a green smoothie? Does the Vitamix actually blend up the greens so they are drinkable with no chewing?? If it does I might be sold


----------



## MissSJ (Oct 23, 2005)

This morning we had a green smoothie with romaine, banana and strawberry. It blended everything together very smoothly. It can make peanut butter & nut mylks so it definitely doesn't have a problem blending the greens. Another great selling point (for me at least!) is that to clean it you just fill it with warm soapy water, turn it on and then rinse it.


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

I just bought a Vitamix a few weeks ago. I've been wanting one for years. I make smoothies every day. It totally emulsifies everything. I even add in entire apples w the seeds ,greens etc. Thats how the guy did it at the demo. Its awesome. So far I've made a veggie black bean tortilla soup, bananna ice cream, almond milk and my smoothies daily. When I make Almond milk I don't even have to strain it afterwards like I did w the blender. I love it!!!


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm so jealous, I want one so bad! I, too, make smoothies every day, including green smoothie for breakfast every single day. I also make guac, bean dips, hummus, nut butters, nut pates, and more in my el cheapo blender and hand held immersion blender.


----------



## nicolelynn (Aug 18, 2006)

I just got one as well and I'm soooo in love with it! I got the cheapest one I found online: the 4500 was on amazon originally almost $500 on sale for $379 or something. I'm telling every one I know now that it is the #1 thing I recommend pinching your pennies to get.

I was already making green smoothies every day but this kicked it up a notch, gets everything smooth. I hadn't tried apple before because I knew it wouldn't work in my regular blender. But the other day I had green apple, green grape and parsley (with a bit of water) and it was amazing...like a green apple juice.
I even got DH into them this way. I think it's worth the cost just to get more greens in us this way.

I also am fascinated that you can make warm soups by throwing raw veggies in there and blending it for 5 minutes...the motor gets in warm. That would mean the motor is overworked in a regular blender but is fine for a Vitamix.

Then the most fun of all is making healthy sorbets and ice creams is a cinch. I think I might be successful keeping DH away from store bought ice creams if I make these regularly. The other night I made up chocolate-raspberry "ice cream" and it was divine! For 2 servings: 1 cup frozen raspberries, 1/2 cup coconut milk, 2 TBLSP raw agave nectar (or other sweetener), 1 TBLSP each organic cocoa powder, coconut butter and cashew butter and 1 tsp of vanilla.

And there is lots more fun to be had with it!


----------



## sarahope (Feb 5, 2009)

We are saving up for one - we will get one this summer most likely. I can not wait!! Congrats on getting yours!


----------



## lakeruby (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow! I would love one of these. I don't drink as many smoothies as I should, though, so I can't really justify this right now. I am going to start saving, though, and when I get into a healthy green smoothie routine I hope to reward myself with one of these. Sounds like fun! Especially the raw ice creams...yum!


----------



## sdr (Apr 22, 2002)

Wow! Thanks for letting us know! I never knew about this product.


----------



## mi_amor (Nov 5, 2009)

My DH just surprised me with one today! He got it at Costco. I can't wait to try making my own almond milk.

es1967 - How do you sweeten your almond milk? Do you soak the almonds first? Thanks!


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mi_amor*
> 
> My DH just surprised me with one today! He got it at Costco. I can't wait to try making my own almond milk.
> 
> es1967 - How do you sweeten your almond milk? Do you soak the almonds first? Thanks!


 Here is a link for a recipe. This is how I do it. I like to use dates to sweeten . Good luck.

http://happyfoody.com/category/almond-milk/


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

We love our Vita-Mix! We bought ours a few months ago and seriously use it every single day. We are all addicted to green smoothies for breakfast. My 6 and 4 year olds and my picky husband can't get enough of these (add to Vita-mix in order listed):

1 Pear

4-5 two inch chunks of honeydew melon

Big handful of spinach and/or kale and/or broccoli

1 frozen banana (guess it doesn't have to be frozen, just helps make it colder)

1 scoop vanilla protien powder

2-3 cups of water (depending on how think you want it)

I swear-these are awesome!

I've also done hummus, soup and sorbet.

OH WAIT! I just found the recipes that the Costco Vita-Mix demonstrator gave us when we bought the machine. I've done the Lime Ice Cream and it's great...haven't tried the others yet.

VITA-MIX DEMONSTRATION RECIPES

TORTILLA SOUP (Demo Version)
. 1 Whole Carrot
. 1 to 2 Stalk of Celery
. 2 Roma or 1 Large Tomato
. 1 Slice Onion (to taste)
. 1 Small Piece Yellow Squash
. 1 Wedge Green Cabbage
. 1 to 3 Slices or Bell Peppers (Red, Green, Orange)
. 1 to 3 Cloves of Garlic (to taste)
. 1 large "Pinch" of Cilantro
. 1 Slice of Jalapeno (size to taste)
. 2 to 4 Cubes of Pepper Jack Cheese - Optional
. 1 to 2 Table Spoons Mexican Spice (Blend it Up or something other with Cumin)
. 3 Cups Hot Water

* ½ to 1 cup Corn/Black Beans (pre-cooked) for Texture
* 1 Handful Tortilla Chips
Blend all ingredients on high speed (except Corn/Blackbeans and Chips) for 60 to 90 Seconds. Turn speed down to #2 Variable & Open lid (Soup should be "steaming"). Add Corn /Black Beans and let spin for 20 seconds. Pour soup and add tortilla chips. Enjoy!!

SALSA
. 1 Tomatilla (Optional)
. 1 to 2 cloves of peeled garlic
. Slice of Onion
. 1 Slice of Green, Red, Orange and Yellow Bell Pepper
. Fresh Cilantro to Taste (Leaves only)
. 1 Slice Jalapeno (size to taste)
. 1 Tablespoon Apple Cider Vinegar
. Squeeze of Lime
. 2 Shakes of Mexican Spice (cumin based)

Place all ingredients into machine blend on variable #3 or #4 for 10 seconds or until desired consistency is reached.

LIME OR SHREK ICE CREAM
. 1 Cup - 100% Juice (we use Welch's - Passion Fruit, White Grape / Peach or Pineapple / Orange) - Passion fruit works best
. ¼ Banana
. 1 Slice pineapple
. Handful fresh spinach
. 1 wedge fresh lime
. 3 Cups Ice

Turn machine on 1 turn to 10 then to high speed. Push ingredients into blade with tamper until machine "catches" (low grinding sound) all materials. Blend until smooth (4 "pillows" should appear on top) Should take no more than 30 seconds.

Other all natural juices can be used instead of Welch's - Use your imagination!

Welch's has 2 types of frozen juice. 1) Yellow Cap (This is the preferred type as the sugar used is all natural fruit sugars) 2) White Cap (This is not preferred as the sugar used is High Fructose Corn Syrup)

STRAWBERRY ICE CREAM
. 1 Cup - Half & Half*
. 2 to 3 ounces of Sugar in the Raw
. 1 tablespoon Vanilla Extract
. 1 Serving (fits in palm of your hand) - Red Cabbage & or 2 baby carrots (optional)
. 3 Cups Frozen Strawberries

Turn machine on 1 turn to 10 then to high speed. Push ingredients into blade with tamper until machine "catches" (low grinding sound) all materials. Blend until smooth (4 "pillows" should appear on top) Should take no more than 30 seconds.

*Other "milk" products like whole milk / whipping cream / soy / rice / goat and etc. can be used instead of Half & Half.

MOCCAHINO
. 1 ½ Cups Vanilla Flavored Soy Milk (or any milk of your choice)
. 1 Tablespoon Vanilla Extract
. 2 Oz. Sugar in the Raw
. 2 Tablespoons Cocoa
. 1 Teaspoon of Instant Or other ground coffee of you choice (add more if you like a strong coffee flavor)
. 1 Wedge Cabbage (Optional)
. 1 to 2 Cups of Ice

Blend on High Speed Until Smooth

FRESH FRUIT SMOOTHIE
. 2 Cups Green or Red Grapes
. 1 Large Wedge of Pineapple with Core
. ½ Apple with Core
. ½ to 1 Orange
. 1 Small Slice Kiwi (optional)
. 2 to 3 Strawberries
. ¼ to ½ Banana
. 1 to 2 handful blueberries
. 2 Cups Ice

Blend on High Speed for 1 minute or until desired consistency is reached. Use Tamper Stick to push ingredients into blade if needed and to test consistency.


----------

